# Trees and more



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

As everyone knows I've done alot of trees for fellow pff'rs. I've been able to purchase a new machine and been doing some land clearing also with a ton of fence. If anyone needs anything please give me a call. Brandon 8505302225


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

B-Rod can bring the trees down, he's done several for friends of mine. give him a call.... B-Rod do you do stump grinding? I'll drop you a call tomorrow... Jim


----------



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

No problem with the stump Jim. Give me a call tomorrow when you get time


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Pics or it didn't happen? What kinda new toy you get brother?


----------



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

I bought a new Cat 239 skid steer saves my back on picking them logs up


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

B-Rod said:


> I bought a new Cat 239 skid steer saves my back on picking them logs up


Do you have a wood mulcher on that skid steer?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

He ordered one for it, he gonna be real busy with it soon, lol


----------



## pm80 (Oct 7, 2007)

Just finish cutting 6 trees in my yard. Very nice guy and did a great job. He did a great job cleaning up also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

There is a guy North of Beleauh that deals in hardwoods and has back yard sawmill
If you have some good logs you might ping him
He has a heavy duty trailer

Peeples exotic hardwoods

Find him on the web or on FB

Hate to see good logs go to waste


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Brandon, Just tried your number and voicemail says the box is full. PM me? I've got a water oak that needs to come down


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

I'd also like to get an estimate on a live oak hanging over my house.


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

He told me to PM him my info, you could probably do the same


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

When ya going to come clean up the mess ya left in my yard last year,never mind I paid some one else. any one want info pm me. Tommy


----------

